# Brother bunnies



## Loopsy (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been reading bunny blogs and really enjoying hearing about what other bunnies are up to, and it seems like a nice way to keep track of stuff with your bunny. So I thought I'd give one a go as well. So the story so far:

We adopted two brother bunnies on 1/15 of this year. Originally I had intended to adopt just one bun but at the shelter I got the hard sell of how attached they were to each other, how hard it was on adopted animals to be separated, etc. They were 2/3 of a litter born in the shelter, and their mom was part of a large 20+ rabbit rescue. They were 11 weeks old when we brought them home to join our home of (in descending order by population) 5 hermit crabs, 3 kids, 2 cats, 2 guinea pigs, and 1 mama.

They are so very friendly, and have been from the start. They were 3 lbs when we got them but are already up to 5 lbs. 

There's Carrots, who is a snuggle bunny who loves to sit in my lap and is fascinated by the laptop.











His fur is so incredibly soft but he sheds everywhere!

D2 is full of attitude. His fur is more wiry but at least he doesn't get it all over me. When he wants to be pet, he will let you know and will bop you if you stop before he's said you can you stop. He's really into digging. He's harder to get pictures of, because he tends to turn away from the camera, unlike Carrots who seems to stick his face in it whenver he sees it.






I'll end of pictures of them with their favorite toys right now: the stacking cups. They like to knock the stacks over, and will do it over and over. D2 likes to fling them around, too. He'll fling anything he can his teeth on, but he likes it even more if he can yank it from someone's hands first!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww, what adorable buns! I think its funny that Carrots is so interested in the laptop lol. Both of your buns are soo pretty, can't wait to hear more about them!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2013)

Love these two, such pretty little boys. Mine are fascinated with the laptop, always interrupting me when I´m sitting on the sofa with it on my knee. 

I´m sure they love each other´s company and it was good of you to take on the two if they were used to being together and already bonded. 

Fascinated by the name D2...how did that come about ??

Look forward to hearing more about them.


----------



## JBun (Feb 23, 2013)

Your boys are really cute!!! That's funny that they like those baby cups so much. I'm thinking I might have to buy a set and see if my buns like them


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2013)

That is so funny cos everytime I go to the second hand market, I´m always looking for a set of those beakers and haven´t seen any yet. I´m probably gonna go down to one tomorrow so will have another look as mine love throwing things about so I´m sure they´d be a big hit.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks! D2 is short for Dimitri the Second. I had planned to call them Finn and Jake, but while I was busy doing the boring stuff like building the cage, the kids named them behind my back and named D2 after the cat of all things. Dimitri the cat is kind of a nut, and he doesn't like change and is kind of demanding and tries to eat everything but food. It turns out the comparison was pretty spot on.

We got the cups for about $4 on Amazon I think. 

Wonder what it is about the laptop that attracts them! If the laptop is open and on, forget about it. Carrots has no attention for anything else. He'll stare at it and step all over the keys until you take it away.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

That's soo funny about the laptop ! 

And I'll have to get Ash some cups, maybe he will like them.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2013)

Love that name, I have a friend who´s a magician and his stage name is Dimitri...and he uses live rabbits in his act. 

Yes, not like they can write anything but maybe it´s the screen and the noise, who knows. Mine will walk all over it when it´s on my knee so I have to make sure I´m not working on anything important or it´s gone.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there! They are very adorable! Yeah I thought D2 was going to be a Star Wars themed name like R2-D2 lol. I like those cups where did you get them?


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 24, 2013)

I love carrots... He immediately reminds me of my Phoenix. Sounds like a bun with some spunk lol.

I swear I thought D2 was also star wars themed  I hope you have lots of fun with them in your lives. Make sure to read up on neutering and bonding, especially with two males As it can really be a handful when they start to sexually mature.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 24, 2013)

R2-D2 did cross my mind when we shortened it from Dimitri the Second. The cups are from Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005C5H4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 and the price fluctuates all the time. When we got them they were about $4.

Katie, thanks for pointing that out. They were neutered at the shelter at 10 weeks. They are quite close right now, and I hope that since they were neutered young it stays that way.

They're being really naughty bunnies tonight. I keep taking things away from them that I can't figure out how they found, and D2 keeps nibbling on books.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 24, 2013)

Naughty bunny noms book.






I believe in redirection for naughtiness so out comes something good for him to chew on. (My daughter was stuck in bed sick earlier this week. I came home to a row of treat bags she had made the bunnies. Lucky buns.)






Carrots heard the rustling and came to help.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 24, 2013)

Awh! That's a great idea.... I've seen treat bags online but for some stupid reason, I completely forgot that I'm able to make the same thing at home... DUH.. 

Your daughter is SO sweet to make them treat bags


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh okay I found them, yeah it says they're 5.99 right now. Hmmm, I will check them periodically. They look like fun and Buster loves plastic things because he can easily pick them up and throw them around like a maniac lol!

Love the "Naughty bunny noms book" lol. 

Hey, Whereabouts in Texas are you?


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 26, 2013)

Michelle, the treat bags are so easy to make, and fun to make, too. Katie, we're north of Dallas. 

Woken up early this morning by the sound of loud and fast nails on hardwood and was really confused at first. I thoughts the cats were chasing each other but they usually don't do it in my room and they also don't usually make so much noise. Then I discovered the rabbit cage was open and panicked a bit. Found Carrots in a corner where he likes to snuggle up to his reflection, and D2 sitting under the bed with Dimitri the first! I don't know if the noise was the cat was chasing rabbit or vice versa (more likely, the buns tend to get rather insistent about the cats being their buddies and it freaks the cats out) but they both seemed pretty chill when I found them. 

After getting them back in the cage I picked up the bag of rabbit food to refill their food dish and food poured out on the floor. While they were loose and unsupervised, they chewed through the bottom of the food bag. 

Good morning!


----------



## Loopsy (Mar 10, 2013)

The buns are growing and are now over 6 lbs each! The weather is nice and we were talking about giving them some fresh grasses to munch on, and before I knew it we had them out in the yard to get some fresh air and sunshine.






















They loved it!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like fun was had by all! What a great time of frolicking in such lovely green lawn!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 10, 2013)

They look as though they had a great old time. They look so nice again that really green grass. Love that little white pursed mouth face....too cute.


----------



## Loopsy (Mar 11, 2013)

They did seem to eally enoy themselves and we had a lot of fun watching them. I did end up feeling kind of bad for one of the cats though - he was sitting forlornly by the window probably wondering why he couldn't get out and play in the fresh air like the bunnies could. If he didn't have a habit of shooting out doors and getting stuck in the neighbors yard, maybe he could have!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww, they look like they had so much fun!


----------

